# Vox Lil' Night Train - 2w tube



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just came across this. Uses a 12AU7 as a power tube. 1.5 to 2 watts. 

VOX | Lil' Night Train Amp Head & V110NT Speaker Cabinet


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

wouldn't that look sweet under a christmas tree...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That is really cool!
If anyone see's one around town post it up so we/I can take a look.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Cost?

Looks cool but my guess is this: _still_ too loud to crank in many situations, no clean headroom, just "ok" clean tone. And why wouldn't they make this into a combo?

TG


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> Cost?
> 
> Looks cool but my guess is this: _still_ too loud to crank in many situations, no clean headroom, just "ok" clean tone. And why wouldn't they make this into a combo?
> 
> TG


Musicians Friend has them listed for $350 with cabinet. The couple of youtube videos I watched with it bear out your thoughts on the headroom. Very very little clean, and I thought what clean there was was real jangly.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Might be fun. I think that speaker in the cab may be the same one that's in the AC4TV 1x10 combo. I really didn't like that speaker. Made a small amp sound even smaller (YMMV). At that price point you can only ask for so much.

So if the Nighttrain is a lunchbox, is this a kid's meal?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy meal!!

If your playing not too loud or some crunchy blues at home it may this may be perfect as a bedroom amp.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They haven't listed the head and cab separately. I have a nice cab and would not buy if it was only a package deal.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> They haven't listed the head and cab separately. I have a nice cab and would not buy if it was only a package deal.


Yeah, if this comes as a head-only, I'm totally buying one. The headphone/line-out is awesome. It even has a built-in cabinet simulator! Woohoo late night recording sessions!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I just saw and played through one of these at the local Tom Lee. Very similar in tone and operation to the 15W version (no mid control, no 1/2 power option, only one speaker output that will work at 8 or 16 ohms). 

When asked how much, I think they said $379, which I thought a little steep as you can now get a Night Train for about $100 more. But now, upon reading this, I realize that price was probably for head and cabinet. Much better deal than I thought as I was leaving the store!


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

I saw one at Sherwood Music in Kitchener this past Sunday. Didn't play it though.....


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Long and Mcquade has them now. $345 including the 1x10 cab. Funny thing, I actually prefer this one to the bigger 15 watt version. The thick mode sounds great. There's obviously not a tonne of headroom but is perfect for recording.


----------

